# Error while connecting to main license server for authenticating in tomcat



## ganesh_sun87 (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi friends,
I am new to tomcat.We are using tomcat 6.0.35 for Teamcenter Report and Analysis in our organisation.Now when I tried to start the tomcat , I am getting error while connecting to main license server for aunthenticating error. 

As I am new Can you guys please tell the logs which i need to look and perfect solution for this error.

Please refer the attached notepad for more details

regards
Ganesh


----------

